# When did your premmie , crawl, cruise, walk etc?



## KiansMummy

Kian was born at 35 weeks. Hes caught up size wise now, but has always hit milestones slightly later than full term babies, could this be because he was prem? I was just wondering at what ages your Lo's sat up, crawled, cruised, walk etc>? Lo sat about 6 months, he still doesnt crawl, although he is starting to show signs he leans forward from a sitting position onto all fours but kind of gets his leg stuck and then falls onto his tummy flat, he can move in circles and backwards. And he is just starting to pull up onto furniture, although still very wobbly xx:flower:


----------



## lozzy21

It sounds like hes doing really well, Niamh was born at 35 weeks and is only just starting to sit up, shes only managed about 30 seconds so far.


----------



## ILoveShoes

My LO was born at 35 weeks too. He's not crawling yet - but you can tell he really, really wants to!!! He can pull up onto his Knees (not his feet), but he doesn't do it often.
xx


----------



## JoeandHarry

My twins are 17 months and not doing any of those things yet, but they were 23 weekers. They started sitting at a year actual. 

My daughter was 34 weeks and she walked at 16 months, crawled at 11 months and sat reliably at 9/10 months.


----------



## KiansMummy

ILoveShoes said:


> My LO was born at 35 weeks too. He's not crawling yet - but you can tell he really, really wants to!!! He can pull up onto his Knees (not his feet), but he doesn't do it often.
> xx

That is just what Kian does ! xx


----------



## toothfairyx

Sounds like Jamie is at the same stage as you guys. He can kind of crawl on his elbows, can sit up, roll over and get from lying on his tummy to sitting, go in circles and go backwards without too much stress. He's starting to pull himself to standing. He just can't crawl forwards easily and is getting very very frustrated by this!


----------



## Agiboma

Michael was born @ 25 weeks he is currently 1 year actual and 8.5 months adjusted currently he is crawling and holding on to stuff to stand he also sits on his own, so proud of my little man.


----------



## okciv

My wee one has been crawling a couple of weeks. She was 10 weeks early & is 8 1/2 months actual now (6 months corrected) she can't sit up on her own yet.


----------



## lil-star

My lo was born 10 weeks early but had hernias so refused to do tummy time & because of this he can't even support himself when on his belly. Hes getting better sitting, his core is strong but tends to push himself back. Stands but no idea to hold on yet, I'd say he will walk & skip crawling sltogether


----------



## angelandbump

My son Mathew was born at 34 weeks gestation and is 10 months 1 week old. He started to crawl the day he turned 10months and hasnt stopped moving. He sat up unaided from 6.5 months but i think the bumbo helped him.
Mathew first started bum shuffeling at 9months. He can stand unaided for a few seconds and has taken a few steps unaided too but he mainly uses furniture to get around most of the time.

I was told that because i have hardwood flooring, and also with him being a premi, he would take longer to crawl ect and he did. Try not to worry, there are girls that go to the parent and todler groups who's babies were fullterm and still cant crawl at 11-12 months xx


----------



## nineena

Sounds like your LO is doing well!!! Ella was born at 35wks too and was sitting unaided by 6months. Due to her congenital problem she would never do tummy time but still she started crawling at 10months and at 1 she's cruising around and now crawling on her feet instead of knees if u know what I mean. 

I have a friend who's LO was term+10days and she's 16months old, doesnt crawl or walk but bottom shuffles and she didnt sit unaided til 8months and then on the other side of the spectrum my other friend's LO started crawling at 5months and walking by 10months. Theres such a wide scope for what's "normal" but does sound like your LO is fdoing just fine :)


----------



## BrittLeblanc

My LO was born at 25 weeks and started crawling about a month ago, has been sitting up for almost 4 months and isn't walking yet but just recently started pulling up and walking and holding stuff about a month ago.


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

Ellie was born at 33 weeks and she has been put in a spica cast and we have been old when it comes of in Nov she will be at the stage she was before it was put on which means at a year old she wont even be sitting yet :( xx


----------



## vicky84

Emily was born at 28 weeks, she started sitting up around 8 month (5 month corrected) shes coming up to 10 month now (7m corrected), doesnt crawl but my other lo didnt really either, shes walking holding her hands and can bear her weight pretty well


----------



## futureM2be

My daughter was born at 35 weeks. She sat at around 6 month, crawl at 10 month and she is just over a year now and she doesn't walk but she stand up.


----------

